
Rovio taps 1.7bn AB downloads to create “Looney Tunes for the mobile generation” - antr
http://blogs.ft.com/tech-blog/2013/03/angry-birds-toons/
======
teovall
I'm sure has hell not registering to read a blog post. What are these people
on?

